# new motion sensor light blinking



## fizzgig314 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just added a second motion sensor light to an existing 3 way circuit and when I applied power the entire circuit continuously cycles on and off at a fixed interval. Does this mean I'm pulling too much power or do I have something miss wired?


----------



## fizzgig314 (Oct 3, 2011)

i removed the bulbs from the original fixture and same result, circuit is cycling on and off. i then disconnected the original motion detector light and the new one worked like a charm. i can't help but feel they are somehow competing to control the circuit? any thoughts? is it possible I have something miswired?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you’re talking about typical motion sensors like you would use for outside flood lights, I believe they are ‘competing for control of the circuit’ as you put it. There is a way to have 2 motion sensors control 2 or more lights, in a master/slave configuration I believe, but I’ve never done it, so I can’t tell you how the wiring is done. If you disconnected the first sensor, and it’s running fine off the second sensor, then I’d say you probably have it wired correctly.


----------



## fizzgig314 (Oct 3, 2011)

so i decided to just use the sensor from the new light and I rewired the other light to bypass it's motion sensor. Now the new light is turning on just fine, full brightness, but the fixture with the bypassed sensor, those lights are only turning on at like 3% power. I'm really confused now. help????


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

First step is to check for loose connections. At both lights, if the bypassed one is fed from the working one. On the bypassed one, make sure you hooked up to the wires that go directly to the bulb sockets.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Oops, I see you mentioned 3-way circuit. Are both switches controlling the working fixture properly?


----------



## fizzgig314 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just checked the switches and they operate as expected. I tried changing the bulbs to see if perhaps it was overdrawn but I don't think it made much of a difference. I'll have to check the connections tomorrow, it's dark here now. Thx for your help so far!


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Shouldn’t be ‘overdrawn’, as the 2 lights should be hooked up in parallel. Each will use an amount of amperage independent of other. If they were hooked up in series, then both fixtures would be dim, as neither would get the amount of amperage necessary to light them to full brightness. Double check the connections when it’s light out and check back. Good luck !


----------



## fizzgig314 (Oct 3, 2011)

i'm betting I wired the lights in series as I just added the new light to the switch box at the end of the chain. It would explain the 2 sensors competing with each other and the dim lights. Let me look when I get home. I'm almost sure that's what is happening


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi...I'm having a similar issue after change one light switch
Here is my setup in the garage: 
Two 3 way switches - 1 to dual motion sensor lights 2nd to light in garage.

Had a similar issue except the garage light wouldn't come on until I found a loose neutral wire.

Now the garage light comes on but now the motion sensor lights do not come one.

The motion sensor lights are EML Series E100.


----------



## kcmasterpiece (Feb 25, 2012)

bump.


----------

